

Glenn Beck says Eve Online's Goonswarm is a CIA front - rocky1138
http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/loadNews/25579/Glenn-Beck-Goonswarm-a-CIA-Front

======
jameskilton
We're giving Glenn Beck airtime why?

------
quaunaut
so apparently I'm part of a CIA front

~~~
theatrus2
That me in TEST ex-KGB then.

And yes, we're spiraling deep down a meta rat hole here.

